# bowstring advice



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys my bowsring is.about 5 yrs old and i think its time to replace. I live near fargo, where would you recommend i get a new one? Outdoorsman? And is there a certain brand i should get?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im partial to Vapor Trail.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I personally prefer Zebra, but Vapor Trail is good as well. I would go to the Outdoorsman before any of the others in Fargo.

huntin1


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Vapor Trail and I would also go to the Outdoorsman for servise.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just about went in my pants when I was in Cabelas and saw they wanted $90 for a bowstring for one of the newer bows. Holy crap. I'l stick with my 16 year old bow and $15 bowstrings......................( glad I bought 3 extras on closeout)


----------

